# Recommendation for Trout purchase



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I know its early to think about fall, but anyone recommend someone to buy trout from. I called a few on the ODW list of sellers but still lookin. Looking to spend $1000 for a fishing derby in Oct. I live in stark county.


----------

